# Dodo Prime Lime



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi

This is my first post on this site and im new to using detailing products
What would be the best method of using Dodo Juice Prime Lime when applying by hand circular or straight lines?
At what stage would i use it ?
Im guessing Clay bar, Dodo Prime lime then a Wax Protection.
I dont have a Polishing machine at the moment and not sure if i need to use one or not.
My car is a ( Silver ) 2012 Mercedes C Class Saloon so the paint is pretty good.with just the odd marks here and there.

Please help if possible


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi djpaul

Welcome to the forum :wave:

Wash
Decontaminate (fallout remover , Tar remover)
Clay
DJ Lime Prime 
Wax

For the lime Prime use either a foam or microfiber pad. 
I prefer to apply this product in circular motions. Others may work in straight lines.
It's quite an oily product so work the product in well, a panel at a time, then wipe away and go to the next panel.

It's a really nice product, great results :thumb:

Enjoy!


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi

Many thanks for replying
I do live near another detailing specialist called Dooka in northampton
They sell fallout remover so i will probably get that as well as a good wax from them

Paul


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Will prime lime create swirls if used in a circular motion?
How hard do i press when applying?

Paul


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No that's a fallacy. Apply it any way you want. You don't need to apply pressure. Just apply it with an applicator and work it in well as it contains a lot of oils. It good stuff though.


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm in the same position, new to this and wondering how to apply prime lime. Seen a couple of videos where they've used a DA to apply it so had thought doing it by hand wasn't an option.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

djpaul said:


> Will prime lime create swirls if used in a circular motion?
> How hard do i press when applying?
> 
> Paul


Naah lime prime had such fine abrasives in it, that it can actually refine minor swirls if used by machine

By hand it's a great paint cleanser

Swirls only look circular because most lights or the sun are circular, so they reflect in rings away from the source

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for all your advise so far
Im also guessing you only need to use a small amount.
I was then considering applying Dooka Blacklight Sealant 
Any thoughts on this would be helpful

Paul


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

djpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for replying
> I do live near another detailing specialist called Dooka in northampton
> ...


The guys at Dooka are spot on and will help you though anything you want to know or may need.

The guys are on here quite a bit. They know their stuff too. 
You're pretty lucky to have them around :thumb:


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Demetri said:


> The guys at Dooka are spot on and will help you though anything you want to know or may need.
> 
> The guys are on here quite a bit. They know their stuff too.
> You're pretty lucky to have them around :thumb:


Thats great to hear.
I actually live 2 miles from Dooka's Shop/Office. 
Im hoping to meet with them next week
Get them to take a look at my paint and advise on what to buy from them to enhance and protect it.:thumb:

Paul


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you already have Lime Prime give it a go it's a great paint cleaner and really does enhance the finish, it's very user friendly you won't go wrong with it. 

Gonz.


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> If you already have Lime Prime give it a go it's a great paint cleaner and really does enhance the finish, it's very user friendly you won't go wrong with it.
> 
> Gonz.


Hi Gonz

Im waiting for Lime Prime at arrive through the post.
I was considering getting a polishing machine but was told due to my lack of experience i would be better off using all products by hand.:newbie:

Paul


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Whilst I'd agree with that to an extent, getting used to a DA using a finishing pad and a paint cleaner like LP is a low risk way to get a feel for the machine.

EDIT: I should also add that even with simple things like paint cleaner, you can get better results, quicker, than you can by hand if you're doing eg a whole car - less time saved if you're getting the DA out for just one panel, but the results are still better IMO.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Whilst I'd agree with that to an extent, getting used to a DA using a finishing pad and a paint cleaner like LP is a low risk way to get a feel for the machine.


I'd agree with this, if you want to use a machine, you ultimately do have to start with it somewhere, and a very non aggressive product like lime prime is perfect for that

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

Well i was considering either a DSA6 Pro or Dodo Juice Buff Daddy.
Are they basically the same machine ( speed settings / disc size etc etc )
Ive noticed some people seem to think the DAS 6 Pro is slightly better built.

Would you use this machine for applying and removing polish and wax as well?

Paul


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

djpaul said:


> Thats great to hear.
> I actually live 2 miles from Dooka's Shop/Office.
> Im hoping to meet with them next week
> Get them to take a look at my paint and advise on what to buy from them to enhance and protect it.:thumb:
> ...


Make sure you get one of their wash pads, they are very good :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Whilst I'd agree with that to an extent, getting used to a DA using a finishing pad and a paint cleaner like LP is a low risk way to get a feel for the machine.
> 
> EDIT: I should also add that even with simple things like paint cleaner, you can get better results, quicker, than you can by hand if you're doing eg a whole car - less time saved if you're getting the DA out for just one panel, but the results are still better IMO.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For me the benefit of a machine is that it can work a product harder than you can (easily) do by hand. So I would use it to apply things like paint cleaners (if I have several panels to do), particularly if part of their action is via mild abrasives. Some paint cleaners are mostly chemical acting and benefit less from machine application.

My personal favourite product of this type is Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish which delivers a cracking finish when used on a polishing pad, as well as dragging all sorts of muck out of the paint which you just don't get out even when doing a very thorough paint decontamination with tar and fallout remover, clay etc. 

In short a DA can help you make big improvements in your car's finish even if you never actually get to machine compounding & polishing your paint.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

this is lime prime finish before waxing , applied by DA.


It is surprising how much dirt lime prime removes from paint even after a full decon, I always use it first on front and rear bumpers before i machine polish a car.
mac


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I was shown how to use LP by the guys at Dodo at some car meet when it first came out. Small blob (around 1p size), work it into panel (they used circular motions iirc), then flip to clean side of MF and buff. 

When I first bought a DA (G220), I used Lime Prime to get a feel for machine polishing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

djpaul said:


> Hi Gonz
> 
> Im waiting for Lime Prime at arrive through the post.
> I was considering getting a polishing machine but was told due to my lack of experience i would be better off using all products by hand.:newbie:
> ...


As said by others really. 
Lime prime will work wonders by hand but with a da it will be taken to the next level. It's actually where I started, I used the buff daddy and still do for some jobs but more with a rotary now days. A da is a great starting point and if you do some reading on this site you will pick up so many tips. 
Gonz.


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

What would people recommend to use if applying it by hand? A short pile MF or something plusher? Or a foam applicator?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

cubicnick said:


> What would people recommend to use if applying it by hand? A short pile MF or something plusher? Or a foam applicator?


Foam applicator

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep foam applicator, I like the tri foam ones. 

Gonz.


----------



## djpaul (Feb 1, 2017)

I have just bought a set of foam applicators on ebay.:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Quick question - both with a DA - on a black car - Lime Prime or Prima Amigo?
One is abbrassive and one isn't. I have one, not the other. 

What's your weapon?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have LP and LPL - both very good on my black car. If by hand, I'd go for PA. By machine, LP.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Having not done anything with this since I first asked.....

The car looks like it needs some correction work. 
Where does Lime Prime sit compared to more typical polishes? I have a full set of Menzerna in the garage ranging from harsh to fine. Are they better than LP? Is LP for a finish that doesn't need much correction?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Matt_Nic said:


> Having not done anything with this since I first asked.....
> 
> The car looks like it needs some correction work.
> Where does Lime Prime sit compared to more typical polishes? I have a full set of Menzerna in the garage ranging from harsh to fine. Are they better than LP? Is LP for a finish that doesn't need much correction?


As far as I understand it, LP is basically a fine finishing polish

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lime prime is a pre wax cleaner with micro abrasives to yake care of very light swirls.
A very nice product may i say,one for everyone's detailing arsenal.:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

But for a BMW with hard paint and a decent amount of swirling, a more aggressive designated polish is more appropriate?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> But for a BMW with hard paint and a decent amount of swirling, a more aggressive designated polish is more appropriate?


Yes mate you'll need a compound with more cut,lp isn't the product to tackel what you;re discribing.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The abrasives in "proper" polishes designed for correcting paint tend to be made of aluminium oxide as it is very, very hard.

Paint cleaners tend to be either *very* fine versions of aluminium oxide or a softer mineral that when used on clear coat will really only act to clean muck out of the micro-texture of the paint. I tend to think of it like using Cif on a steel saucepan. I'm not really going to get rid of any scratches but it should clean it up!

On softer paints, as has been said earlier in the thread they can tackle fine marks etc; with hard paint you'll get a cleaning effect (still very worthwhile!) and in the case of LP, a "glazing" effect from the oils that can temporarily reduce the appearance of the finer swirls. Waxing over the top will give this effect a bit more durability. However for a permanent improvement you will need a more robust cutting effect as suspal mentions.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There is Lime Prime Plus which has more cut


----------

